# Opinions on these for agility......



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.affordableagility.com/dogwalkbases.htm 
The dog club I belong to would like to purchase new dog walk bases. Our old ones are the metal competition style but are bent from years of being used. Plus because our new facility is larger we can now have a full size dog walk and need center and up/down ramp supports. Does anyone here run on equipment that is made out of pvc? If so how study is it and how durable. Also has anyone ever had the metal ones repaired (straightened), Thanks for your input.


----------

